# Mountainbike Club Hannover e.V.



## HansH (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute 
nach etwas längerer Abwesenheit bin ich auch mal wieder hier und wollte mal die Info vorbeibringen dass es 2007 in Hannover einen neuen Radsportverein gibt, der als erster in Hannover und Umgebung das Mountainbiken und nicht den Rennradsport im Vordergrund stehen hat.

www.mbc-hannover.de

Sportliche Grüße
Hansemann


----------



## Monday (11. Dezember 2006)

Hans, du schuldest mir noch das Startgeld aus Clausthall-Zellerfeld! 

Gibt´s neue Trikos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (11. Dezember 2006)

Nicht schlecht. Bist du Vorsitzender? Kann man euch mal anrufen? Ich habe da ein paar fragen. Auf eurer Webseite gibts nur ein Kontaktformular.


----------



## HansH (11. Dezember 2006)

Hey ! 
ja gibt neue Trikots ! Biene Maja Gelb )
oh man...das Startgeld...voll verpennt 
Bekommst DU so schnell wie möglich sorry 
gibts ja nich...


----------



## Monday (11. Dezember 2006)

@ winx

am besten wendest du dich an Steffen K. (2. Vors.)
werde ihn fragen, ob er was dagegenhat, wenn ich dir seine nr. per pn schicke.

@ Hans

eigentlich wechselt der verein doch nur den namen oder müssen wir den alten kündigen un neu eintreten?


----------



## Monday (11. Dezember 2006)

@ winx, solltest eine pn mit der handynr haben.


----------



## HansH (12. Dezember 2006)

Der Verein wechselt nur den Namen, muss also keiner kündigen der schon Mitglied ist.

Ja Frank Erbse und Steffen Kempendorff sind die beiden an die man sich wenden kann. Ich bin auch nur normaler Biker 

Das ist noch die alte Internet Seite

www.kurbelix-verein.com

Im nächsten Jahr heißt der Verein MBC Hannover und alles wird unter einer Adresse zusammengefasst.
Freuen uns über Zuwachs im Verein !!


----------

